# Diy roaster-love coffee, love roasting!!



## Goldengibbon (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi guys!!!

just thought I'd share some pictures of my homemade roaster, so that it may inspire others to have a go and build also...

i will add photos and video , dodgy wifi permitting....

i will explain the characteristics as we go...

enjoy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tell us more, love the home built/modded stuff!


----------



## tjstubbs (May 23, 2016)

Would be great to see schematics or blueprints if you're willing to share!


----------

